# To those married and have a huge bike collection, how do get away with it?



## Sped Man (Mar 25, 2013)

Most spouses aren't so understanding. I want to hear from those guys or gals that have spouses like mine that hates bikes or any collections. What do you do to not let her or him know that you are picking up another bike?  Do you buy the same looking bikes so she or he isn't the wiser? Do you send her or him to their mothers while you attend a so called boring meeting (bike show in reality)? Do you store you collection in places where they don't go? Do you have storage lockers she or he doesn't know about? What elaborate stories have you told your spouse on how you acquired that most recent bike?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 25, 2013)

buy my wife whatever she wants, then she can't say nothing. HAHAHAHAHA seriously thats what I do.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 25, 2013)

I showed my wife what I said and she laughed cause she knows it's true.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Buy some to keep and some to make a profit on. If there is an profit made to offset what you spend can she really complain? Also make sure to take her out to dinner and in general keep her happy. I've never had any problems with the girlfriend and we have been together almost 4 years.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 25, 2013)

Trade the wife in for a more understanding one that shares the bicycle hobby.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2013)

I try to remind her that it could be worse, I could collect old school buses or mobile homes.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2013)

Last two I picked up at the Fed-Ex office. Once I sent one to my neighbor.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2013)

I think the better question is why are they so opposed to it?  My wife treats my collecting like I have some sort of mental problem that I should seek treatment for.  Yeah I'm obsessive about it, but there are far worse things I could be doing and I do actually make money at it sometimes.  I never tell her she can't do or have anything, which is why she went and bought herself her own house, and now she has HORSES! Talk about a waste of money!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Last two I picked up at the Fed-Ex office. Once I sent one to my neighbor.




Well one I picked up after meeting her through a mutual friend and the other I met while I was in the Army but I never sent either to a neighbor! That whole marriage thing doesn't really work with my collecting habits--girlfriends are much easier to switch out once they become a PITA! V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm happy that my wife likes the bicycles and enjoys riding.
Then again, I try to keep the collection under a dozen.


----------



## wspeid (Mar 25, 2013)

I am publicly the "owner" of a 1960's girl's Schwinn I'm supposedly kind enough to stable at a friend's office so that she can ride to and from work and stash in the shed behind her house out of hubby's site and "borrow" for group rides.

On the other side of the coin, I just traded a bike to an antique shop my wife likes for a gift certificate of store credit and gave it to her with a comment that we made $75 on the transaction for her to spend however she wants.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm getting a kick out of the creative ways you guys employ to deal with a spouse who's supposed to love you for better or worse!
the first thing you have to understand is that women view us as pets that mus be properly trained, and carefully watched lest we misbehave and have fun.

I had a girlfriend once who asked me why I had so many old cars, and shouldn't I get rid of a few. I told her I loved them because even though she was so much work and took up so much of my time they have never asked me why I keep her, and shouldn't I consider getting rid of her! when I left her, I think they secretly approved though they never actually said anything...


----------



## jd56 (Mar 25, 2013)

My story is and has been posted here on the Cabe way too many times.
She doesn't approve but, there were times in our long marriage (31 years) that our ( not mine ) money was spent on other addictions. She knows at least I have something to show for it now. Including a shop that I built that she thought the money was going to be used for the house.
I have had bikes I have bought that took awhile to get. I almost forgot about them. But, deliberately avoiding getting them because the time wasnt right, for her to accept. 
I have bought her bikes that she says she dont want or need. Her walmart special was replaced shortly after I bought my third bike.
She does love her bikes though....now!! Thank goodness!!!!!!

I have taped every show of American Pickers, Storage Wars, Auction Kings  / Hunters and Antique Roadshow that she now enjoys watching with me. She sees the money making potential of my hoarding as she puts it. Not that Ive ever made any money at it...hey, you have to sell them first.

She has an endless honeydo list for me each week. I do what I can do to keep her happy and the peace...cause there is just another bike right around the corner....soon ( I hope). 
I also have a separate bank account that she doesnt monitor.

However lying to my wife never has worked and I dont....well maybe a small white lie every other day or two....lol.
I now collect bike smalls (lights, horns, sirens, bells and less expensive trinkets). I thought would help here displeasure but, it hasnt.
Honestly, I will be in the doghouse (or in my case the shop)  for while. I do have a loft in the shop. If only I could get the bed up there and cable tv and internet and a fridge.
Good luck!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 25, 2013)

I collect wives, eventually one of them will be a keeper.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Last two I picked up at the Fed-Ex office. Once I sent one to my neighbor.




Been there! I feel your pain


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 25, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Trade the wife in for a more understanding one that shares the bicycle hobby.




Thought about it, but turns out it would be too expensive. It cuts into the collecting fund


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 25, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> Buy some to keep and some to make a profit on. If there is an profit made to offset what you spend can she really complain? Also make sure to take her out to dinner and in general keep her happy. I've never had any problems with the girlfriend and we have been together almost 4 years.




Don't get me wrong, she loves it when I sell something for a profit. She just can't stand me replacing it with something else


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 25, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I think the better question is why are they so opposed to it?  . My wife treats my collecting like I have some sort of mental problem that I should seek treatment for.  Yeah I'm obsessive about it, but there are far worse things I could be doing and I do actually make money at it sometimes.  I never tell her she can't do or have anything, which is why she went and bought herself her own house, and now she has HORSES! Talk about a waste of money!




I believe in my heart that there is a gene in the women that can't see her husband happy. It just can't stand the sight of a man happy. Some woman are like that. I think the worst of the women gene is the nagging gene.  I know of a lot of couples that have gotten divorce because of it. Right now I am not in a financial position to do that (unemployed). If I wasn't, I still wouldn't. I love her and hate her at the same time. Sounds crazy but I have been married over 25 years. I have know her for over 30 years. That is a lot of time. 

Horses she collects horses! Talk about a waste of money! Those babies aren't cheap. Up keep must be a pain. I would nag her about that constantly  Hey, I know a doctor that can inject that nagging gene into a man. If you want his number PM me


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 25, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I think the better question is why are they so opposed to it?  My wife treats my collecting like I have some sort of mental problem that I should seek treatment for.  Yeah I'm obsessive about it, but there are far worse things I could be doing and I do actually make money at it sometimes.  I never tell her she can't do or have anything, which is why she went and bought herself her own house, and now she has HORSES! Talk about a waste of money!




You have got a really good point there. There are a lot worse things you could be doing. Heck, I tell her the same thing. I don't drink, I don't smoke and I don't gamble.  The only vise I have is collecting and when I am gone think of all the money you will make selling all my treasures. Here is the catch. She has to make sure I am dead first. If I am in a coma she isn't allowed to sell anything


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 25, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I'm happy that my wife likes the bicycles and enjoys riding.
> Then again, I try to keep the collection under a dozen.




I have less than a dozen. I do collect a lot of different things. I also sell a lot of the stuff that  I am no longer using, so things come and go. 

     Let me tell you, I have been to homes where the guy or gal was seriously compulsive. This one guy had bikes hanging from every rafter in his house and garage. His bathroom had bikes. One of my older friends collected radios and turtles. Imagine the smell! He had a small narrow path that lead to each room. All the rooms were filled with radios in the bags he brought them home in. There were literally walls of radios throughout the apartment. When he wanted to sit on the sofa he would move the radios that were on the sofa to his bed. When he wanted to go to bed he would move the radios off the bed to the sofa. Imagine doing that 7 days a week, 360 days a year for who know how many years.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 25, 2013)

jd56 said:


> My story is and has been posted here on the Cabe way too many times.
> She doesn't approve but, there were times in our long marriage (31 years) that our ( not mine ) money was spent on other addictions. She knows at least I have something to show for it now. Including a shop that I built that she thought the money was going to be used for the house.
> I have had bikes I have bought that took awhile to get. I almost forgot about them. But, deliberately avoiding getting them because the time wasnt right, for her to accept.
> I have bought her bikes that she says she dont want or need. Her walmart special was replaced shortly after I bought my third bike.
> ...





If you are located in or around Chicago, I wouldn't mind helping you move the bed, cable tv, internet, fridge and a huge stack of Bigguns to the loft. The Bigguns are mine  Don't tell the wife!!!!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 25, 2013)

Its really simple at the end of the month the bills are all payed and she dont tell me what to do with my money and i dont tell her what to do with hers.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 25, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Its really simple at the end of the month the bills are all payed and she dont tell me what to do with my money and i dont tell her what to do with hers.




Sounds too good to be true. You are one lucky dude. Unfortunately, not everyone is in your shoes.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 25, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Sounds too good to be true. You are one lucky dude. Unfortunately, not everyone is in your shoes.




Thats how all marriages should be.She works and we split all bills 50/50.We take turns paying when we go out to eat and even take turns on using cars.Hers one time and mine the next time.She goes to atlantic city every monday and i dont know if she wins or looses and i dont care ITS HER MONEY. I BUY A BIKE SHE DONT CARE ITS MY MONEY.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> I collect wives, eventually one of them will be a keeper.




Now that can be an expensive hobby! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2013)

Bikes were here first. My house. My money.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 25, 2013)

*Not Married ................*

I like to ride a new bike every month -- a new wife every month would be a lot more expensive -- RIDE VINTAGE --


----------



## pelletman (Mar 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Last two I picked up at the Fed-Ex office. Once I sent one to my neighbor.




Apparently you guys don't have enough bikes.   Your wife can still tell when another one shows up


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 25, 2013)

pelletman said:


> Apparently you guys don't have enough bikes.   Your wife can still tell when another one shows up




True! If the house was loaded I guess she wouldn't be able to tell. Sounds like a plan! Thanks for the good tip.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 25, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I believe in my heart that there is a gene in the women that can't see her husband happy. It just can't stand the sight of a man happy. Some woman are like that. I think the worst of the women gene is the nagging gene.  I know of a lot of couples that have gotten divorce because of it. Right now I am not in a financial position to do that (unemployed). If I wasn't, I still wouldn't. I love her and hate her at the same time. Sounds crazy but I have been married over 25 years. I have know her for over 30 years. That is a lot of time.
> 
> Horses she collects horses! Talk about a waste of money! Those babies aren't cheap. Up keep must be a pain. I would nag her about that constantly  Hey, I know a doctor that can inject that nagging gene into a man. If you want his number PM me




And they eat, and poop, EVERY DAY!


----------



## pelletman (Mar 25, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> True! If the house was loaded I guess she wouldn't be able to tell. Sounds like a plan! Thanks for the good tip.




Glad I could help.  I aim to please!


----------



## OldRider (Mar 25, 2013)

Divorced and most definitely not going down that road again  I have a beautiful 15 year old daughter that to a certain degree shares my "junk" passion and I'm very happy that I can hang my sawblade clock on my wall, display my tobacco tins  and advertising  Just yesterday though I proudly showed my daughter my newest acquisition, a nice tin lithograph sign, she sighed and said "Dad, I'm going to have to deal with all this stuff one day"!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2013)

pelletman said:


> And they eat, and poop, EVERY DAY!




Tell me about it, its changed the way the air smells at the house, and not for the better.  In her defense they were her horses from childhood and her father was done with taking care of them.  She's got a heart of gold and letting him just give them away was NOT an option (much to my dismay).  So I spent all my weekends last fall (except for the Trexlertown swap weekend) building them a stable and now we have horses.  Its interesting, but I wouldn't go so far as to say that I'm glad we have them.


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I like to ride a new bike every month -- a new wife every month would be a lot more expensive -- RIDE VINTAGE --




Good point !!!  At least with a bicycle, you can get some of your money back when you are done with it.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 25, 2013)

I guess I'm blessed because I have a girlfriend, best friend, and lover who loves her old

bicycles. She actually owns more of them than I do. 

Isn't that weird?


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 25, 2013)

When I got Married I already owned my Bicycle Shop for 8 years. Now 21 years later the place is FULL. I also have bicycles filling the 3 bedroom apartment upstairs ;I Hate to rent!
 When my wife does come by the shop (15 or so times in the last 20 years) I show her the bicycles in the store and tell her how much some of them cost. She knows they are 
an investment and Knows I make money from them. She Used to complain but now she Knows that's what Pays for Everything. I love having a hobby for a
 job!


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Mar 25, 2013)

I started looking for places to hide a bike. i would only bring it home if I was going to break it down for paint so it was easier to hide. She caught me when I had 3 bikes I could not explain. Eventually, she liked the first two I restored. Then, she mentioned a shop or selling a few to make some money to pay for my hobby. Tonight, she said she would pay for a bike off of CL! I just need a shop! This post is too funny. Just had these same conversations the past two weeks. Oh, and she splurged on a new purse and clothes (we rode bikes to the event and in style, no complains or guilt).


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2013)

Guess I'm not the only one that doesn't have this problem with my better half. My girlfriend is the one that started this madness, though I seen to have taken it to another level. It all started with a Schwinn cruiser a friend gave her. Then we picked up a couple tanked 60`s middle-weights for her off CL. Then I got started and she fell in love with prewar deluxe ladies bikes. So far she has 6 complete bikes, a couple I'm still putting together and her Miss America that's currently being painted. So yeah, she's cool with my old bikes


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 26, 2013)

It's one thing the old lady hates bikes/collecting of them, it's a whole different thing when the old lady has MORE bikes than you do in HER collection! Damn, takes it to a whole new level, lol. My wife hates me and my collecting. It's bike money and she wants that too. I trimmed down the herd to a few bikes for her. Been married/institutionalized/together 31 yrs now.


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 26, 2013)

*Just plain lucky*

What can I say, her smile says it all. We even rode bikes on our honeymoon! In fact I think she just married me for my bikes!


----------



## Stony (Mar 26, 2013)

I have my hobbies and my wife has hers and we've never hassled each other about it. 

She's also a really good cook.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 26, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> It's one thing the old lady hates bikes/collecting of them, it's a whole different thing when the old lady has MORE bikes than you do in HER collection! Damn, takes it to a whole new level, lol. My wife hates me and my collecting. It's bike money and she wants that too. I trimmed down the herd to a few bikes for her. Been married/institutionalized/together 31 yrs now.




You have my sympathies! I remember when me and my wife were dating. She drove me crazy about getting rid of my 1967 SS Chevy Impala Convertible. When we were married and had the three boys she went on and on about me selling the 67 SS Impala Convertible. As the kids grew into men, she continued to nag nag nag. The only thing I would tell her was this. I would let her go before I get rid of he convertible. That would shut her up for a while. Then out of the blue years later I sold it. She was in shock. Guess what she told me.................Why did you sell that car?  I loved that car!  Go figure out women! I gave up figuring them out years ago


----------



## vincev (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess its to late to say find someone that also likes collecting .Thats what I did and never regretted it.We go to auctions,antique shows,garage sales,etc.No bike is off limits nor any car or old toys,etc.


----------



## Boris (Mar 26, 2013)

vincev said:


> I guess its to late to say find someone that also likes collecting .Thats what I did and never regretted it.We go to auctions,antique shows,garage sales,etc.No bike is off limits nor any car or old toys,etc.




Really? she showed no interest in collecting when she was with me. The only thing she ever seemed to want, was more air when her pressure was getting low.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 26, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Really? she showed no interest in collecting when she was with me. The only thing she ever seemed to want, was more air when her pressure was getting low.




She probably showed no interest in a lot of things when she was with you...


----------



## vincev (Mar 26, 2013)

Dave finally realizes she needed a real man to keep her inflated. I pump her as often as she needs it.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 26, 2013)

*Lol!!*



GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Trade the wife in for a more understanding one that shares the bicycle hobby.




That's the best advice,lose the control freak and find a women that likes the fact that you have hobbies and has a lot in common with you.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 26, 2013)

vincev said:


> Dave finally realizes she needed a real man to keep her inflated. I pump her as often as she needs it.




Oh Yeah, we just kicked this thread down a notch!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh Yeah, we just kicked this thread down a notch!




It tends to happen as soon as Dave & Vince get a hold of a thread.


----------



## vincev (Mar 26, 2013)

To raise this thread up a notch I think every time you purchase a bike one should take your wife out to dinner,buy her flowers,maybe a diamond will help also.Sprinkle rose petals all over the bed,serve her breakfast...........Is that better!


----------



## Boris (Mar 26, 2013)

vincev said:


> To raise this thread up a notch I think every time you purchase a bike one should take your wife out to dinner,buy her flowers,maybe a diamond will help also.Sprinkle rose petals all over the bed,serve her breakfast...........Is that better!




and to bring it back down a notch, don't forget the Super Glue for those heated moments when she accidently gets deflated by your hyperactive incisors.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 26, 2013)

vincev said:


> To raise this thread up a notch I think every time you purchase a bike one should take your wife out to dinner,buy her flowers,maybe a diamond will help also.Sprinkle rose petals all over the bed,serve her breakfast...........Is that better!




Or just always be ready and willing to pump her on demand!


----------



## slick (Mar 26, 2013)

I think a partial help is if the bikes are being ridden. Luckily my girlfriend and i have the same obsession. My ex wife on the other hand, not so much. She never understood why i collected bikes as well as other things. Riding the bikes does justify it a bit more then just a room full of bikes sitting there in my opinion since they do take up a lot of room if you own more then 10. 

Karla and i go out riding at least 2 times a month on a good 15 mile ride. It takes the stress from a work week away as well as clears your mind from other life drama. She has 10 bikes now but still has her favorite that gets ridden more then the others. You really don't realize how many miles you have ridden until you see where you started from when you get to your halfway point.

Karla and i had our first date on one of my bike rides with a group of 40 other bikers. I let her borrow my Hiawatha Arrow which is a good 60+lb bike. I was on the Speedline Airflow. As we start off riding she tells me she hasn't ridden a bike in 15 years or so. I started to freak out a bit considering the value of the bike i let her ride. She handled the bike like a champ and from there on it's history. We've been together a year and a half since then and still growing stronger by the day.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 26, 2013)

You're a lucky man Slick, don't let Karla get away!


----------



## vincev (Mar 26, 2013)

quit bringing this post down a notch Old Rider!


----------



## vincev (Mar 26, 2013)

Jealous Dave?At least I have someone to ride with.


----------



## Boris (Mar 26, 2013)

He looks very nice Vince.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 26, 2013)

I would rathe live alone than be with someone who I have to sneak things by, or "ask" if 

I can do/buy something. Eff that. Bachelorhood would suit me just fine if my life were like

that. 

I"ll be right back, I have to take out the trash.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Mar 27, 2013)

*Ex wife was bad...*

So my Ex-wife would freak out if I went out and bought a new inner tube. 
My girl now loves the bikes. When I spend $1000 on a frame, the response I get is " Wow, that's pretty" or something along those lines. It does help when you come into the relationship and she owns items like these... Gotta love a girl like that


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 27, 2013)

*You all crack me up*

Few thoughts crossed my mind while reading. One is that you cant help who you fall in love with. Second thought was I have never seen a tombstone with "Devoted Collector of Bicycles" (how sad would that be) and third there does need to be some "give and take".... my wife is into the bike stuff from afar. some deals she rolls her eyes about and others, like the Aerocycle, she said, "go for it, you deserve it". And totally redemed herself! I have had collector friends spend tons on stuff and nothing on family and that isn't right either. After a long weekend away from the wife and kids some flowers or a dinner date wouldn't kill ya!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2013)

I get the 'ol gal really schnockered up, then haun in the bikes.


----------



## wspeid (May 11, 2013)

Bought a gal's pre-war Hawthorne bicycle at a local yard sale and left it hidden in the back of the car under a sheet until the bride left for a friend's house -- rolled the bike in to the back yard, broke it down to pieces, most of which went into a milk crate on a shelf, and the frame and wheels tucked onto a high corner shelf.  First time she'll see it is when it's been fully restored and I'll tell her what I paid less a tank of gas because that'll sound like my usual bar tab for a night... and then I'll tell her to take it for a ride because its hers.


----------



## newgirl (May 11, 2013)

This has been a very enlightening thread. 

I have one restored bike (yup one lonely bike) and one old beater that I ride a lot and lives in the yard, along with the kids' bikes. (I know, it's bad.) My husband's problem with the restored bike is that I keep it in the front hall, due to our lack of shed or garage. So I think I'm going to get a fancy shed because of my one bike, lol. My friend's husband got an entire garage because my friend got sick of his rusty bike parts sitting in the living room. So apparently just keep your bikes in the house and your spouse will do anything to get them out. It's powerful leverage.  

All that said, I have to agree with Larmo63 - I wouldn't be happy sneaking around and hiding stuff.


----------



## JOEL (May 12, 2013)

Separate accounts, mine, hers, the bike's.


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2013)

No kids... That helps.


----------



## decotriumph (May 12, 2013)

*Collection*

She's happy that my vices are legal, moral, and resellable (and probably a better investment than a savings account these days). I collect other things (lowbrow art, old motorcycle and car memorabilia and books, Mid-Century Modern things, etc.), too, and I've given her instructions on who to get to help her dispose of whatever she doesn't want to keep when I'm gone. That way she can get the best money for it. She knows NOT to sell it at a yard sale!


----------

